# I****ani Furniture



## jchester404 (Apr 4, 2020)

I came across this I****ani's Furnature youtube channel a few months ago: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7FkqjV8SU5I8FCHXQSQe9Q


Watching his work got me motivated to get into this hobby not too long ago. Just found these forums and enjoy reading all the posts. Figured I'd share.


----------



## jchester404 (Apr 4, 2020)

Interesting...his name is cencored here. It's "Ish-i-tani Furnature"


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The reason is .....*

Within the first 5 letters is the word shi* so it get's *****




jchester404 said:


> Interesting...his name is censored here. It's "Ish-i-tani Furnature"


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

If that's part of someones legitimate name, it should not be censored.
I worked with Vietnamese crew and the foreman's name was Dung. He would introduce himself as "Dung, like in s**t" and laugh abour it.
Several years back, I remember reading an article about people that do or plan to do a lot of international travel. The article was about when you have a new child and how to look up whether their proposed name is profane or otherwise stupid in a foreign language.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I was part of a new startup. An early task was finding a name for the company. We gathered all of the employees in the conference room with a whiteboard. I was on a laptop checking proposed names for preexisting domain registrations. It took most of the day to come up with a name. It helped to have a diverse group of people who spoke many languages. The final choice had three syllables and had no apparent use or meaning in any of the languages that we knew among us. It was easy to say, had no ambiguous spellings (if you heard it, you knew how to spell it), and nobody had registered it as a domain name. After that, we did A LOT more verification to ensure that the name did not have a hidden meaning in an unfamiliar language. 

Watch out for dialects, too. I have read that some words in Spanish dialects are offensive and vulgar in some parts of the world while others use the same words in everyday language. It causes trouble for the FCC when people file complaints about Spanish language radio, for example. 

By way of example, in the UK, "spotted dick" is a food. In the US, the term may be interpreted in a more vulgar way, especially by juveniles.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Tool Agnostic said:


> By way of example, in the UK, "spotted dick" is a food. In the US, the term may be interpreted in a more vulgar way, especially by juveniles.


It makes 40 year olds laugh too. My wife and I bought some from World Market simply to put in our glass door cabinet in the kitchen. 😁


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Where does it stop, in this case the full name being spelled out would likely attract less attention than all the symbols added to eliminate a term found in the actual letters. I guess those impassioned about this are entitled to their opinion, anyway my wristwatch says it is lunch time.


----------



## jchester404 (Apr 4, 2020)

The guy is Japanese.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

It's an automated filter, doesn't matter or not if it's a name. It's either on or off, in this case the filter did what it was supposed to do.

All the name stuff aside the guy does fantastic work!

David


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

difalkner said:


> It's an automated filter, doesn't matter or not if it's a name. It's either on or off, in this case the filter did what it was supposed to do.
> 
> All the name stuff aside the guy does fantastic work!
> 
> David


I realize it is a prickly path but his name should be connected to his work, how does your filter associate these words to names and terms used?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

It's not 'my' filter, Frank. It's 'our' filter on the forum. It's supposed to be a family friendly forum so there are filters.

David


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

jchester404 said:


> The guy is Japanese.


I imagine shiitake mushrooms are part of his diet.:smile2:


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I've seen every video that guy has. He does some incredible work. That being said I'm not overly fond of everything he makes. I like a lot of Japanese things (Imagine that right?) however I've never been a fan of Japanese tools or most techniques for that matter. He's still very good at what he does, and it is a pleasure to watch him work. 



-T


----------

